

Microsoft Plants Security Scare As IE Plunges To 40% Market Share - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9622/business/microsoft-plants-security-scare-as-ie-plunges-to-40-market-share

======
nextparadigms
Is it in Microsoft's culture to do stuff like this? I'm sure others do it too
from time to time, but Microsoft seems to be trying to _strongly_ manipulate
perceptions (read: mislead) a lot more than others.

